# Why do you love your cockapoo?



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

The name of this website is I Love My Cockapoo. I would hope you joined because that rang true to you. So now I ask you, why do you love your cockapoo? What makes him/her special?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

because they are my girls and i am so proud of them. they are so paten. as i type my 5 year old brother is clambering over Echo and she is not even flinching.


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

*love my puppy*

I love Lexi because she is just so full of personality. She brings life to the home and is just the cutest thing. Even though she can get on my nerves because she wants to play all the time, she is the cutest puppy to play with. when you put both hands in the air she will jump up and show you both her paws. And she loves to cuddle. She is still a puppy so when she gets tired she'll come and lay her head on my shoulder and fall asleep. I just love her to death! <3


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

brookiee said:


> I love Lexi because she is just so full of personality. She brings life to the home and is just the cutest thing. Even though she can get on my nerves because she wants to play all the time, she is the cutest puppy to play with. when you put both hands in the air she will jump up and show you both her paws. And she loves to cuddle. She is still a puppy so when she gets tired she'll come and lay her head on my shoulder and fall asleep. I just love her to death! <3


That sounds just like Benny.  Cuddling is one of his favorite things to do. The jumping trick she does sounds cute!

I'd imagine that her wanting to play all the time will subside as she grows up. Benny used to love to play all the time. Now he plays after _we_ initiate the game.


----------



## rbstoops (Sep 6, 2009)

We have 7 dogs and I have always wanted a dog of my own, you know one that attaches itself to you. I got that with Odie. We rescued him from a shelter about 3 1/2 years ago and he attached himself to me. He is with me where ever I go. I have my own business and he goes to work every day with me. He's just my little buddy. After we get home I sit down to watch the news and he is right there beside me in my (our) chair. I had no idea that he would be this much fun.


----------



## leanne (Dec 11, 2009)

I have only had Ozzy for 1 day and I already love him so much. He is so cuddly and loving, he appreciates the things you do for him and would do anything to please you. I can’t imagine life without him now.


----------



## progressivetruth (Jan 21, 2010)

I will tell you what makes Oreo so speical to me. Due to a military stiuation, I can not have any children. I was 44 at the time and was praying because I am single and wanted to take care of something. I did not know if I needed to get a pet or a foster child, both mean responsibility to me. The very next day, my friend Tonya, called and said they got their new home, but until the deal is complete the can not have any pets. They just bought a little black cockapoofrom the breeders. I agreed and started the process of him getting use to me. When they seen how Oreo took to me she could not bear to take him back. Oreo, has been the joy of my life. He is funny, silly, serious, sensitive, just very speical. I knew nothing about the breed until now. I have had dogs before, but this little fellow is as dear to me as my childhood dog. I am looking forward to our long lives together.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

What a nice story! I'm glad you and Oreo found each other.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love my cockapoo .... because they make me smile  

I love the whole cockapoo package, the love, the excitement, the walks, the pleasure they bring me each and everyday  and they are amazing looking with the best character.. they have such a fun loving nature


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow this is an old thread Jojo ( 2009/10) did you just go back through all the pages and pages of old threads to resurrect it?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No it just sprang up ??? but worth answering I think


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

i love my wispa cuz she wakes me up every morning with lots of licks and cuddles on my pillow, she follows me everywhere and is always so happy and excited, when she sleeps its funny that she lies on her back all legs akimbo. she just make everyone smile that she meets!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I love Izzy because she is everything I had dreamed she'd be, and more :star:


----------

